# Is this really Dwarf Sagittaria?



## mgirouard3 (Feb 1, 2014)

I purchased a few nodes about a year ago and I have them in a 20 gallon long tank. In October we moved so I tore down and re-built the tank with a couple dozen nodes that I replanted. The first picture shows them after just being planted. The next photo is a month later. There was also a couple of runners that shot straight up and made flowers! All the other pics I see of DS are rather short.


----------



## DayOlder (Jul 12, 2014)

I've got a little of it in one low tech tank but have only had it a couple of months. The first picture looks like it but mine has never grown as much as the second picture. Having said that I do regularly trim it about every other week to keep it short and make it spread. Mine has spread nicely but very little upward growth. When you rebuilt your tank did you use the same substrate or possibly add root ferts?


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

That is not "Dwarf" Sag. Could be regular Sag. I'm not sure, but its definitely not Dwarf Sag because D. Sag stays a couple inches from the substrate.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 13, 2007)

Dwarf sag. is known for sometimes growing tall all of a sudden. Here is its description from Tropica that explains exactly what you're seeing:

"Sagittaria subulata from South America is an ideal, undemanding foreground plant whose short runners form a compact group. Place individual plants 2-4 cm apart. This plant may cause problems because in certain conditions it suddenly grows to a height of 50 cm when it grows older. But if it is then moved into the background it may become low again. In the aquarium it sometimes sends a long flower stem to the surface, and small white flowers unfold just above the water surface."

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## mgirouard3 (Feb 1, 2014)

I am EI dosing with CO2 injection under high light. The substrate is the same substrate from before the tank tear down, but you can see from the replants, there are some really tall plants in there. When I first got them, they took forever to get growing and were short and compact, but now the grow like weeds. Even if I trim them all the way down to the substrate they grow back, stay short for a time then shoot up again just like what Harry is saying above. Maybe I have too much light?


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes. People claim there is a cultivar that stays shorter.


----------

